# When do I put it in the ground?



## WayneCP86 (26/4/16)

Hi guys

I got my rhizomes today, so everything is ready, I have the gardens setup and they look great, I have the irrigation system, I have the trellis system, top mulch ready and of course the rhizomes, but when can I plant them? I figured straight away but just did a quick refresher and one lot of info put me off by saying to plant in august for australia and harvest in march. I didnt think that sounded right to me. Also Ill be away for a week in a months time, will this be an issue if planted now?

Cheers guys


----------



## Mardoo (26/4/16)

I'd put them in the fridge 'til late winter. You don't want them to use up their reserves on a false start now.


----------



## Curly79 (26/4/16)

Id plant them now. Give them a water and cover them with mulch. They don't need much attention until next spring/summer when they start growing. Dunno where your located but where I am in Nth East Victoria they don't get any extra watering between now and late spring. Good luck[emoji106]


----------



## Curly79 (26/4/16)

Or what Mardoo says. Ha ha. Either way you'd be unlucky to kill them. They are tough little suckers


----------



## WayneCP86 (26/4/16)

Well in SE Qld if that helps at all. Would a false start hurt them for the next season?


----------



## WayneCP86 (28/4/16)

Oh and they came wrapped in a wet cheese cloth and sealed in a zip lock bag. Do I keep it in the when in the fridge or just wrapped in the newspaper on it own?


----------



## WayneCP86 (29/4/16)

Sorry guys, not to be pushy, just after an idea on what to do as i dont want these sitting in their bags much longer on the bench. Im considering just planting them and covering with mulch, as I live in an area that can get quite chilly but I wouldnt mind letting the roots establish it self.


----------



## dkaos (29/4/16)

When I planted mine that I got from Mardoo last year (which all went quite well thanks mate) I kept them in the fridge crisper section until the hop plantation thread started and then planted them. I would wait until everyone else plants them


----------



## WayneCP86 (29/4/16)

Eh I put them in the ground, the way I saw it is that if the start to shoot Ill cut them back until the season starts.


----------



## Reman (29/4/16)

I kept mine from Dr S in the crisper for a couple of months and they went just fine. He had them in moist peat coir, important that it's not wet and doesn't dry out. 

If you've already planted then they may shoot if it's still warm, not sure it will get cold enough for them to go dormant. Some people dig them up after harvest and put them in the fridge to give them a proper chill. YMMV


----------



## Danscraftbeer (29/4/16)

Mardoo said:


> I'd put them in the fridge 'til late winter. You don't want them to use up their reserves on a false start now.


Got to note this in interested home gardening of my own. Getting early starts are not so good at all. They can die off and delay a better later growth. 
Keep the Rhizomes in a nice soil bed wrap in the fridge. The cold set is good for their genetics. 
Plant late winter. Spouting growth should happen lazily in late Spring. Harvest to late March early April. 
That's here in South Victoria. Only slight variations for All Australia.


----------



## WayneCP86 (30/4/16)

Ok well there is no way Im going to be digging out the rhizomes each season. I might get them back out and fridge them now though. Cheers


----------



## Curly79 (30/4/16)

They will be fine Wayne. Don't stress mate. Up to you if you wanna dig them up. If you are going to keep them in the fridge just check them every now and then for mould


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (30/4/16)

If they came from a cold climate I would have put them in the fridge for the first season. If you got them locally just plant them


----------



## WayneCP86 (30/4/16)

They are in the fridge until August 14th... all good guys cheers.


----------



## Stu Brew (2/5/16)

The old timers....read before 1950 used to plant in April. The soil is still warm but you run the risk or rot due to the soil getting we all winter. The general consensus now is to leave them in the fridge until August. We planted early september last year. Had no issues at all. I would say leaving them in the cold for the winter period will be the go then as soon as things start warming up get them planted. Remember they will not enjoy late frost is they have sent bucks up early. Most professional growers will come through and remove all the early growth and then pick the best 2-3 leaders. Water and nitrogen are key to making sure you get a decent crop. Hope that helps!


----------



## WayneCP86 (2/5/16)

It does heaps. Thanks Stu.


----------



## Slug (3/5/16)

Hi guys, just wondering if there is any difference in dealing with a hop plant opposed to rhizome? Saw some at a nursery in Melbourne on the weekend and couldn't say no!
Cheers


----------

